# Lenovo T510 Model 43493QG - Kernel blue print

## kkinkouu

Hello fellow nerds! 

Anyone got a kernel blue print for the Lenovo T510 Model 43493QG.... being a bit lazy. spent hours and hours and hours...... already and i'm losing patience.

Looking for the following in kernel:

```

 *-communication:0 UNCLAIMED

             description: Communication controller

             product: 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset HECI Controller

             vendor: Intel Corporation

             physical id: 16

             bus info: pci@0000:00:16.0

             version: 06

             width: 64 bits

             clock: 33MHz

             capabilities: pm msi bus_master cap_list

             configuration: latency=0

             resources: memory:f2827800-f282780f

```

and 

```

*-generic:1 UNCLAIMED

                description: System peripheral

                product: R5U2xx (R5U230 / R5U231 / R5U241) [Memory Stick Host Controller]

                vendor: Ricoh Co Ltd

                physical id: 0.1

                bus info: pci@0000:0d:00.1

                version: 01

                width: 32 bits

                clock: 33MHz

                capabilities: msi pm pciexpress bus_master cap_list

                configuration: latency=0

                resources: memory:f2500400-f25004ff

```

Would be much appreciated! 

Another quick question, do we have an archive or repository associated to blue prints for machines (all types)?  

If not, think it would be a really good idea to put something together on the site   :Very Happy:  - more a question for the site admins i guess   :Cool: 

Thanks in advance chaps!

----------

## kosik

```

 *-communication:0 UNCLAIMED

             description: Communication controller

             product: 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset HECI Controller

             vendor: Intel Corporation

             physical id: 16

             bus info: pci@0000:00:16.0

             version: 06

             width: 64 bits

             clock: 33MHz

             capabilities: pm msi bus_master cap_list

             configuration: latency=0

             resources: memory:f2827800-f282780f

```

--> https://cateee.net/lkddb/web-lkddb/INTEL_MEI.html

Regards,

Marc

----------

## Roman_Gruber

 *Quote:*   

> blue prints for machines

 

Please specify.

Are you asking for schematics of the hardware? Nope these are not available usually.

Are you asking about which kernel modules to use for an installation? Which software to install and such? Does not make much sense as laptops or hardware change quite often. Use cases are also different. We have the gentoo handbook and the gentoo wiki which gives a basic insight on how to install gentoo linux. The handbook usually do not cover advandced tequnices or things which are out of the scope for the usual case.

----------

## Ant P.

lspci -nnk output would be much more useful than whatever that is.

Though if you're asking if the Intel MEI backdoor is useful for anything on Linux, the answer's no.

----------

## kosik

 *Ant P. wrote:*   

> lspci -nnk output would be much more useful than whatever that is.

 

It's 

```
lshw
```

 *Ant P. wrote:*   

> Though if you're asking if the Intel MEI backdoor is useful for anything on Linux, the answer's no.

 

Exactly!

----------

## Roman_Gruber

SErious?

----------

## kkinkouu

Sorry guys, i wasn't notified about your messages.....  :Crying or Very sad: 

i've created another incident request: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-1054100.html

@Roman_Gruber

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> blue prints for machines
> ...

 

I mean vanilla orientated kernel's (".config" files) to specific machines: Lenovo T Series, Dell Series etc  .... was just thinking about it.... not sure if its feasible, but thought, why not ask

@kosik

Thanks Marc, had a look and you can see the results in the other request: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-1054100.html

@Ant P.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Though if you're asking if the Intel MEI backdoor is useful for anything on Linux, the answer's no.
> 
> 

 

I'm pretty sure is has something to do with Bluetooth (USB Hub) and communications between the Communication Controller to the rest of the system; could be wrong though.

----------

## kkinkouu

please move to the following request: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-1054100.html

----------

